

Ask HN: place to get small jobs for a developer - adrusi

Is there a go to place to get small jobs that are doable in a weekend or so. I found weekendhacker, but all the jobs there are posted essentially as an exchange of services, which is not something I'm interested. Is there something similar?
======
canatan01
<http://www.scriptlance.com/> <http://www.freelancer.com/>

